# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalice nakon prometne nesrece

## mici85

ne znam ima li nesto na ovu temu al nisam uspjela naci..
zanima me sigurnost sjedalica nakon prometne nesrece odnosno treba li ih zamijeniti novima?
naime, ja sam s kikacima imala saobracajku u veljaci, dobili smo dosta jak udarac u straznji dio auta dok smo stajali na semaforu. naizgled nikome nam nista nije bilo ali kasnije sam skuzila da je jedna sjedalica pukla. i to ona veca za dijete od 4 god dok na onoj 9-18kg nisam nista primjetila.
u osiguranju se naravno ograđuju od svega i ne zele pregledati mehanizam te manje sjedalice a za vecu ce nam refundirati navodno nekih 800kn iako sam im ja dostavila racun star 6mj i da je kostala 1500kn.
ima li itko iskustva s tim?

da napomenem- djecici nije nista osim soka koji su dozivjeli a ja imam tezu trzajnu ozljedu vrata i leđa i idem na terapije...

 :Heart:

----------


## Maruška

Svaka sjedalica koja je sudjelovala u sudaru, neovisno o tome jesu li oštećenja vidljiva ili ne, treba se zamijeniti. Tako stoji u uputama proizvođača.
Nemoj odustati - traži od osiguranja naknadu za obje sjedalice.

----------


## Maruška

Ovo "nemoj odustati" je zapravo trebalo značiti "nemoj pristati na nagodbu" (u koju nisu uključeni troškovi autosjedalica).
Također, osiguravajuće društvo nije stručno za procjenu stanja autosjedalice - to radi samo proizvođač.

----------


## rahela

potpisujem Marušku
inzistiraj na naknadi troškova za obje sjedalice
autosjedalice ne bi nikako trebalo koristiti nakon sudara
našla sam i jedan tekst iz večernjaka, pa baci pogled, možda ti bude korisno
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/cak-n...-clanak-237339

----------


## daddycool

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/7594-Pr...alica-u-sudaru

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/37823-S...BEivjela-sudar

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/4894-au...lice-iz-sudara

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41061-%...S-nakon-sudara

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/43054-O...u-nakon-sudara

----------


## mici85

hvala svima. eto bacam se na poslane linkove.
odmah u ponedjeljak cu ici na osiguranje pokusat to rijeşiti¸...razmisljam i da uzmem pravnika pa da nam netko to kvalitetno obavi jer mene svaki put kad zovem otkantaju na fin nacin ...  :Sad:

----------


## BigBlue

Prenosim pitanje prijateljice, ne-forumašice. 
Imali su sudar bez djeteta u vozilu, ali as je bila u autu (grupa II/III, isofix). Treba li je mijenjati?

----------


## BigBlue

Sad sam išla čitati linkove koje je postao daddy I našla odgovor....

----------


## Apsu

Imali smo sudar brzinom 60-70, mali nije bio u as. Na as nije nista vidljivo, nije pogođeno u nju. Da li je neispravna bez obzira što nije dijete bilo u njoj?

----------


## lukab

Da. Sjedalica se nakon svake nesreće pri brzini većoj od 10km/h mora zamijeniti bez obzira bilo dijete u njoj ili ne.
Sile udara djeluju u cijelom autu pa tako i na sjedalicu. Na njoj možda nema vidljivih oštećenja ali može biti mikrooštećenja. To znači da se integritet sjedalice promijenio i ona sljedeći put možda neće odraditi svoj posao. Može na mjestu oštećenja doći do pucanja i dijete može biti ozljeđeno.
Piše vam u uputama od svake sjedalice da se mora zamijeniti.
Prijavite ju kod prijave štete osiguranju, priložite upute u kojima to piše i inzistirajte na naknadi štete.

----------

